# Is it possible? Very young mouse.



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi there, I recently got this pet store baby mouse, and a few of her siblings, I'd say she's maybe between 4-5 weeks old seeing as how she is a tad bigger than my babies. Upon inspection of her I noticed her belly was a bit round, and her teats are visible, she is the only o e who looks this way and I'm worried she may have possibly got pregnant, because the pet store does not separate their stock. She's so tiny it worries me that if she is she may not make it or be able to handle it. I do have a nanny mouse who will take in babies if she is nursing and she currently is fostering 2 fuzzy pups, so I wonder if I should take some if not all the babies from the young mouse if she does pop some out. Please help!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It's possible yes. 
If she was mine and she does give birth I'd take all the litter off her.
Remember to give her extra nutrition as if she is pregnant she will be feeding her own growth as well as the litter.


----------



## lovemykids3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you, and yes I've been feeding her some eggs and small buts of canned kitten chow here and there and separated her from all but one of her female siblings. I'm hoping for the best!


----------

